# Question Of The Week... (2014 Week 24)



## ripjack13 (Jun 8, 2014)

Howdy,
This is a new weekly series of questions topic for everyone to join in on the discussion. Some of the later questions may have a poll, and some will not.

_Don't be shy now, go ahead and post an answer and vote in the polls...._



*What woodworker do you look to the most for inspiration?*


Doesn't matter if they are alive or dead, online, in person....



**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement


----------



## Tclem (Jun 8, 2014)

All of the WB members

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Creative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 8, 2014)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Blueglass (Jun 8, 2014)

I guess my dad is my biggest influence. We have totally different styles but without his guidance I wouldn't be doing this. I really love Nakashima and his ability to use pieces of wood that others would pass over and make it more beautiful because of the flaws. I have taken inspiration from turners on my drums as far as using CA and saw dust or crushed shell, etc to use wood that other drum makers never would. I am able to gain strength and add or use character. Thanks to many WB members for inspiration. Some of your ideas in other mediums are still stirring around in my head waiting to get used.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Jun 8, 2014)

My inner self. 

I know, sounds cocky. But to keep designs and techniques my own, I try not to use too many outside influences.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Kevin (Jun 8, 2014)

Brink said:


> My inner self.
> 
> I know, sounds cocky. But to keep designs and techniques my own, I try not to use too many outside influences.



Wow. A serious answer from the Brinkster. That's almost as rare as . . . . . . a serious answer from a leprechaun.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Jun 8, 2014)

My inner self. 

I know, sounds cocky. And familiar maybe. But to keep designs and techniques my own, I try not to use too many outside influences.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 8, 2014)

I have to agree with the monkey- I love coming up with Ideas myself. But I make my designs and Kathie's designs and both of us are heavily influenced buy the Art nouveau - Art deco period -so whomever made the pieces are usually long dead and/or unknown.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Jun 8, 2014)

I have to say I learn a lot from the WB members and have learned a ton from yall! Also as a starting woo turner I learned most of the basic from Carl Jacobson on youtube and still look or his weekly videos on a regular basis!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 8, 2014)

GeauxGameCalls said:


> Carl Jacobson



Him and Cap'n Eddie are the only 2 woodturners I subscribe to. Love both those guys. Both are the real deal no fakery or Hollywood showmanship. Okay the Cap'n is a hoot but that's really who he is. And Carl's videos are great I like his personality. I haven't invited either one to jin I should. I doubt Eddie would but Carl might.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Jun 8, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Him and Cap'n Eddie are the only 2 woodturners I subscribe to. Love both those guys. Both are the real deal no fakery or Hollywood showmanship. Okay the Cap'n is a hoot but that's really who he is. And Carl's videos are great I like his personality. I haven't invited either one to jin I should. I doubt Eddie would but Carl might.


Was in same club as the cap and seen many of his works and spoke to him a good bit. He will shoot you straight for sure

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 8, 2014)

I just build what I see in my mind or what the wood tells me it wants to be, but I really like these folks. 
Sam Maloof, love his smooth style. Probably my favorite wood worker, so bummed I never got to meet him.
green and green
the Hall brothers, best known for their craftsman furniture and the mission style.
Frank Loyd Wright, prairie style is cool.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Jun 8, 2014)

Greg I agree they were all popular and all great. No doubt. But you can just google any old woodworking term i an image search and find works by guys who work a regular shift at a factory who are making stuff every bit as wonderful as the guys that got all the glory. Woodworkers are like musicians. I guarantee you for every Led Zepllin there are 10000 unkown bands that were every damn bit as good. It's marketing, timing, self-promotion, and luck.

Having said that, I would have loved to study under James Krenov.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 8, 2014)

True Kevin, those are just some of the styles that I like and probably the folks most noted for those styles. And I do agree, I have seen folks make some very cool stuff on their own in those styles.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 8, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Greg I agree they were all popular and all great. No doubt. But you can just google any old woodworking term i an image search and find works by guys who work a regular shift at a factory who are making stuff every bit as wonderful as the guys that got all the glory. Woodworkers are like musicians. I guarantee you for every Led Zepllin there are 10000 unkown bands that were every damn bit as good. It's marketing, timing, self-promotion, and luck.
> 
> 
> Having said that, I would have loved to study under James Krenov.



And damn good drugs and plenty of them!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Jun 8, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Him and Cap'n Eddie are the only 2 woodturners I subscribe to. Love both those guys. Both are the real deal no fakery or Hollywood showmanship. Okay the Cap'n is a hoot but that's really who he is. And Carl's videos are great I like his personality. I haven't invited either one to jin I should. I doubt Eddie would but Carl might.





Tclem said:


> Was in same club as the cap and seen many of his works and spoke to him a good bit. He will shoot you straight for sure


Same for me the only two wood turners I have subscribed too. All other just don't make it very interesting don't get me wrong they do some great stuff but I'd rather Carl and Cap' over the others.


----------



## Sprung (Jun 8, 2014)

In some and many ways my dad, as he's the one who really got me interested in building things. However, his higher level of woodworking is boat building. I've built a boat, and helped him build a number of boats (starting at age 10 helping him mill cedar strips on his radial arm saw!) I would like to build another boat someday, but my main interest in woodworking is another direction - furniture building.

Lots of inspiration from many woodworkers all over the place whose work I've seen pictures of. I've got lots of pictures saved to my computer that I've come across and like the piece, or something about the piece. I really like Shaker and Craftsman/Mission styles - I like simple, but elegant designs that let the wood speak. (One of my first projects once I get my shop put together and fully functioning will be a standing desk for my office in a Mission style of my own design. I've got an image in my head of what I want it to look like and I'll be using elements from a variety of pieces of furniture I've seen pictures of.)

Lots of inspiration from everyone here too. Lots of encouragement and help too! I won't even try to list those here who have helped me out or encouraged me greatly in some way along the way as I know I'd miss quite a few names. Things I've learned or gotten from here have been starting to really influence my work, and no doubt will continue to do so.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 8, 2014)

Nice....there's an abundance of excellent answers here.....

Keep em coming folks!


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 8, 2014)

@Kenbo .....

I'd be interested in hearing yours...


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 8, 2014)

And @NYWoodturner too..... 

:)


----------



## kweinert (Jun 9, 2014)

As far as styles - no one person in particular. I'm a bit too eclectic for that. For finishing and all around good advice when you ask for it: Charles Neil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 9, 2014)

Right now, I'd say it's Binh Pho.

It might seem odd, given that nothing I've made looks even remotely like anything he's done -- but the question is "who inspires you?" and since seeing him work, almost every session at the lathe I've considered a practice session with the aim of one day being able to produce something as beautiful as his art.


----------

